# Texas Longhorn Hunt



## coyoteslayer

As many of you know I'm deeply involved with Chairbound Hunters of Utah. A guy donated a Texas Longhorn hunt that we will put up for auction. I have never heard of people hunting Texas Longhorns, but I heard the beef taste a lot better than most beef cattle.

I could see people like Elk22 buying the hunt to further advertise his Epek broadhead.

How many people would actually want to kill one of these Texas Longhorn? You wouldn't be shooting it out of a pen and the hunt is here in Utah? I believe the hunt is near Eureka. The ranch is about 2,000 acres.

http://www.longhornhunting.com/


----------



## .45

Pretty cool horns, some of 'em have. 

I want one for a pet.... //dog//


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

One thing I noticed is you pay more for the horns on that hunt. The shorter horned animals are more affordable and not much more than the going price of beef, really. This would be a good opportunity to fill a couple of chest freezers full of beef.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

:shock: This gives a whole new meaning to the phrase "cow hunt"...


----------



## longbow

I don't think it would be any different than hunting hogs up here in Corinne. You know going into it that it might be as easy as walking out behind the ranch house and plugging one. Or it might turn out to be a real hunt. Either way, your getting out and having a different experience. I just wouldn't expect it to be a "hunt".


----------



## mack1950

it would be a neat way to get rid of the mid winter blues lol heck i may even check it out just intertainment wonder if the son would want to try out his new compound on one.


----------



## Guest

i know the guy who runs that operation. hes a good guy and the people i have talked to that have gone on that hunt said it was alot of fun.


----------



## Airborne

I think I am going to start a feral cat hunt on our family farm. No fences, open range cat hunt on a sprawling 5 acre ranch. The meat is wonderful, some restaurants have even been known to use it. It would be a very sporting hunt--> stalking the mighty field lion through the barn yard. The guide would back you up with his custom made safari .410 (shotgun) in case one charged. A very exciting hunt! What do you guys think I ought to charge for a trophy tabby?


----------



## mack1950

charge lol i would think you would be paying a bounty for the fearless felines im sure the rodent population would put up 10 percent anyway


----------



## svmoose

Personally I wouldn't want to hunt a longhorn. It would provide some good meat, but if I was going to pay to go shoot something to fill the freezer I think I would buy a ranch buffalo hunt.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

While the result might be the same (Dead critter) many might perceive this similar to hunting pets, which in a sense it is. I just don't think this helps the perception of us folk that like to hunt.

Again, in the end, it's a dead critter and really there's no ethical line being crossed, IMO. Personally, I don't see the trophy value in a longhorn and think it's kinda goofy and twisted, but I do like a nice piece of prime rib.

On the flip side, we have horses originally brought here from Europe competing with indigenous animals and doing quite a bit of damage in certain areas and it's felonious to kill one of them. It's a strange world we live in and what different rational we all use to support what we want and need to be true to carry out our philosophies.

Just allows me to see the validity in others value systems. I love elk and deer, so things that threaten their existence tend to be opposed by me and I see often times that opposing something also comes with attempting to take away validity from they who support what I may oppose. Same goes with horse people, wolf people, tree people....... the list goes on.

Who's wrong? I'd say none of them. It's all a matter of perspective. It's when that perspective drives others to invade contrary perspectives that we find conflict.

Did someone say something about hunting? :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS

It might be more appealing to me if I had a triple-white 1970 Cadillac De Ville convertible laying around to mount the horns on.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Bull hide seat covers?


----------



## BERG

Bull hide loin cloths, and Mocs., to be used in spot and stalk Native American stick bow reenactment hunts? <<--O/ 

Please keep your comments in line with the thread Tree. Seat covers don't have much to do with big game hunting. :roll: It's my hope that ADMIN. will actually start to moderate some of your immoderate posts.

"I could see people like Elk22 buying the hunt to further advertise his Epek broadhead."- CS. 

I personally think that's some funny shizz. :lol:


----------



## stablebuck

this is the most stupid idea ever...


----------



## coyoteslayer

> this is the most stupid idea ever...


 :lol: :lol: Some might think that at the banquet also, but it was a donated hunt, and I just hope that some guy thinks it's a fantastic idea so that we raise some money.


----------



## MadHunter

Power to you and your group CS. I hope someone pays big bucks for this hunt.


----------



## pheaz

MadHunter said:


> Power to you and your group CS. I hope someone pays big bucks for this hunt.


+1 should make for a pretty good steak.


----------



## yfzduner450

I think hunting a cow is dumb but what do i know. I imagine the hunt would go like this. Drive out in the field with a bale of hay and shoot them as they come in for feed. Not much hunting involved, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## pheaz

I doubt it would even consist of a bale of hay but for some a hunts a hunt. Not my type though.


----------



## bigbr

Airborne said:


> I think I am going to start a feral cat hunt on our family farm. No fences, open range cat hunt on a sprawling 5 acre ranch. The meat is wonderful, some restaurants have even been known to use it. It would be a very sporting hunt--> stalking the mighty field lion through the barn yard. The guide would back you up with his custom made safari .410 (shotgun) in case one charged. A very exciting hunt! What do you guys think I ought to charge for a trophy tabby?


Airborne,

I'm in! What is the cost and where do we hunt? and do you cut and wrap?
Big


----------



## OKEE

I have a friend that has longhorns . They usually sale them out of state because Utah is not a big market for long horns. If someone wants to pay 1500 dollars for 400 dollar steer why not let them hunt them.


----------



## OKEE

Airborne said:


> I think I am going to start a feral cat hunt on our family farm. No fences, open range cat hunt on a sprawling 5 acre ranch. The meat is wonderful, some restaurants have even been known to use it. It would be a very sporting hunt--> stalking the mighty field lion through the barn yard. The guide would back you up with his custom made safari .410 (shotgun) in case one charged. A very exciting hunt! What do you guys think I ought to charge for a trophy tabby?


I have a wild and dangerous cat that hangs out in my barn /**|**\ . let me know if you need more cats. It would make a nice trophy for the den :lol: .


----------



## mm73

While I don't have a problem with killing a cow with a bow I would not call it hunting in any way, shape or form. It doesn't matter how big the ranch or the bull is, a longhorn is nothing more than a domesticated animal. The wild animal from which it is descended, the Aurochs, went extinct long ago. Wild feral pigs are a different story because while they may be descended from domesticated pigs, they have been wild and free roaming in the US for over 400 years, and have completely reverted back into a wild and self-sustaining population. If there were wild populations of feral longhorns roaming the countryside then I would not have a problem labeling the pursuit of them as hunting.


----------



## Longgun

Trophy Tabby?

where's Bax*? didnt he have a cat to get "rid" of?


----------



## Guest

guys its a hunt that was donated at a chairbound hunters banquet... it sounds like this hunt is the speed that most of these guys are capable of. theres nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## BradN

Stablebuck said:


> this is the most stupid idea ever...


I couldn't agree more.

I think this sort of "hunt" leaves an impression to the non-hunting public that hunters are bloodthirsty, soul-less humans.


----------



## proutdoors

BradN said:


> Stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is the most stupid idea ever...
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> I think this sort of "hunt" leaves an impression to the non-hunting public that hunters are bloodthirsty, soul-less humans.
Click to expand...

Really? Do you feel the same way about pheasant farms, high fence farms, once in a lifetime hunts, premium limited entry units like the Henry Mt deer unit? How about shooting a treed mountain lion that has no escape? What about bears baited in with donuts?

When we worry about the anti's and turn on each other, we are playing into their hands!


----------



## BradN

Pro,

You asked,


> Really? Do you feel the same way about pheasant farms, YES  high fence farms? YES once in a lifetime hunts? No ... that's a different animal premium limited entry units like the Henry Mt deer unit?  I'm not familiar with all the particulars of a Henry Mt deer hunt, so I can't say  How about shooting a treed mountain lion that has no escape? Maybe, but there seems to be some element of fair chase to get the cougar in the tree... but that I'll admit to not being knowledgeable about cat hunting What about bears baited in with donuts? YES


So Pro, do you ascribe to the view that animals are made for man? If so, does it follow that animals can be used for our entertainment? Because it could be argued that a hunt like this is purely for entertainment. I think that hunting like this undermines the arguments of hunters, namely 1) range/population control 2) more humane way for animals to die (rather than slow death of starvation or freezing). There are probably other reasons hunters use to explain why hunting is appropriate. To me, this hunt is just about killing. Hunting is so much more than that to me. Your mileage probably varies.


----------



## Mojo1

kill_'em_all said:


> guys its a hunt that was donated at a chairbound hunters banquet... it sounds like this hunt is the speed that most of these guys are capable of. theres nothing wrong with it at all.


I tend to agree with Kill'em's assestment, however I have no desire to hunt them except
two certain longhorns that belong to a friend of mine in OK, I owe those 2 SOB's for what they did to my wifes' trucks paint job. Yeah its a long story.


----------



## elk22hunter

coyoteslayer said:


> I could see people like Elk22 buying the hunt to further advertise his Epek broadhead.


This is not a hunt as much as a harvest and who cares? If the animal is dead and was harvested to feed people then who cares if it had a running chance or not. Sometimes we confuse the words hunt and Harvest. If we believe that our weapons of choice are just as leathal and humane as a 22 bullet in a steers head, then more power to them. Is the Trophy value the same as a Dall Sheep? Most likely not but someone is gong to have a great day creating memories with family and friends.

I am not in on the bidding but will gladly donate a pack of Brodheads to the winner. Good luck CS and may you get some serious dollars to help the fellow hunters in Chairs.

I was emotional just last night when looking at a face book photo of my sons friend sitting there in his chair holding up his nice Book Cliffs Buckie. He was a team mate of my sons football team that placed third at state in 03. He was the Qarterback and is now chair bound. More power to you CS and good luck in helping these guys and gals get the most out of life when the hand delt to them wasn't quite what they were hoping for.


----------

